# Free download Dvorak 8 Concertgebouw Janssons on Dutch Avro/Tros website



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually with Szell the best performance I know

http://web.avrotros.nl/cultuur/klassiek/programmas/kenuwklassieken/kenuwklassieken_download.aspx

(in Dutch, but if you click "hier" you get the 256KBS mp3 file)

What do you think of the performance?

Rolf, Netherlands


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Neat. Coming up on the same site ( Dutch Public Broadcasting):



> June 19, 2016: Rachmaninoff Symphonic dances - Russian soul in America the last orchestral work that Rachmaninoff (1873-1943) composed was Symphonic dances (1941). He then attended already as famous and rich pianist in Beverly Hills but the music still has a strong Russian atmosphere. Conductor Otto Tausk and musicians from the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra tell where it is in. But how special it is that Rachmaninoff wrote a major party for the saxophone and the executive saxophonist says, "I prefer would call Rachmaninoff and thank you for the beautiful music he has written for my instrument." In the embodiment shown and hear will be able conductor Andris Nelsons on the box for the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. June 26, 2016: Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique - Autobiographical trip Berlioz (1803-1869) wrote the revolutionary Symphonie fantastique in 1830, whether or not under the influence of opium. All speakers in 'Know Your Classics' are very excited about this piece where the music was based on a (autobiographical) story; about love, death and hell. Conductor Daniele Gatti , whose recent performance is broadcast with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, conductor Otto Tausk and musicians speak of the orchestra praise this particular piece which include hearing a special tuba and giant bells . Know your Classics | Sunday 5, 12, 19 June 26 | 18: 10-19: 15 pm | NPO 2


----------

